# Forests trusts.



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi I have two domains in their own forests. One Forest is a server 2000 and the other is server 2003. What I want to do is setup a external trusts between a Windows Server 2003 Forest and a Windows 2000 Forest. Right now, all of the computers belong to the Windows 2000 Forest. Once I get the trust setup I want to move clients over. Then when all the clients have been moved over I want to turn off the Windows 2000 Forest and have every one on the Windows 200. Forest. My questions are.
What steps do I take to do this in the Windows 2000 Forest, and 2003 forest?
Once every one is moved, will there be issues when I turn off the Windows 2000 Forest?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

As far as I know this isn't possible... without a ton of work.

Ultimately your going to want to ensure both machines work in their own right with DNS/AD and all that good stuff working. Then you will want to trust the domains across each other. Then you use ADMT to migrate things across to the 2003 domain.

The main issues you will run into is if you don't copy over all the groups/permissions/ and have all the services working that should be working. (Say you only have DNS setup on the 2000 server and not the 2003 server).


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi i have no problem putting work into this. Will i have to go onto my 2000 DC and setup trusts in there to or if i just setup trusts in my 2003 DC will that work fine?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I would setup 2 way trusts on both DCs while doing the migration. Then once the migration is done but before you shut down 2000 altogether disable the trusts and make sure all still works perfectly.


----------



## sbertram (Aug 30, 2007)

hi can you give me some steps to do this
thanks
Steve


----------

